# Getting my life back on track, but need your help....



## RallyingBack (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey guys. Thanks for having me. Let me introduce myself. I'm 24 years old. I have a strong history of lifting weights in being in great condition. I started researching bodybuilding/powerlifting/kinesiology at age 15. I've read tons of Dave Tate, Joe DeFranco, Louie Simmons, Mark Rippetoe articles. It seems that what I have taken a better understanding to is advanced techniques for getting stronger and hypertrophy. 

I used to be around 180-190lbs. I was benching 300, squatting 350 and deadlifting 400. I know those lifts aren't phenomenal, but much better than the shape I'm in now. I'll explain my downfall. I know this is going to be long read but for those of you that take the time to help me you'll never know just how much I appreciate your help.

I got laid off from my job requiring manual labor, which was helping keep me in shape. The only thing I could find that comes close to money is a job as a security officer due to the extreme hours at a decent hourly rate, which is around 60 per week. The job has given me the "security look" though. I sit in an office building in the air conditioning all day, have my own refrigerator, microwave, spend a lot of time by myself and work from 6am-6pm, so I stay pretty tired. The only thing that keeps me awake usually is to eat. Since this job, I'm now at a terribly high 245lbs. Anytime of major movement causes me to sweat profusely, I have a big gut, double chins and look awful. When my wife and I got married I was a pretty attractive guy in good health and she's a very attractive girl and in great shape. I know her and our son deserve much better than what I've become. Since I started working here I've gotten tachycardia, hypertension, high cholesterol, sleep apnea, sleep walking, severely loud snoring and often times people say I'm snowing while I'm wide awake due to me breathing so loud. I have absolutely NO energy at all during the day all I ever want to do is just lay down. I know I need to change my life because I'm way too young for this shit. I've got a lot of water weight which is pretty noticeable in my hands, face, belly and feet. 

I have a weight bench, squat rack, pullup rack and etc. that I haven't used in years. I know I'm going to have to get it back and start lifting weights. Right now I'm concerned with some goals and how I should start off being I'm in such TERRIBLE health. I want to include hill sprints, boxing and general weightlifting. Here is the program I plan to use that I have found posted on a few other sites.

Monday - Upper Body, Horizontal Emphasis, Vertical Maintenance 
Bench Press 3X5 
Barbell Rows: 3X5 
OH Press: 3X10  
Pullups: 3XF 
CGBP: 3X10 

Tuesday - Squat Emphasis 
Squat: 3X5 
Lunges: 3X10 
SLDL: 3X10  
Weighted Sit Ups: 3X15  
Hanging Leg Raises: 3X15 

Wednesday - Cardio & Conditioning
Push upsX10, Sit ups X 10, Pullups X 5, repeat 3 times with no rest between sets (tabata type) 
3 2 minute rounds of boxing on the heavy bag 
Hill Sprints...we have a hill that is about 100 yards long...I was going to sprint up it as fast as I can then walk back down it and repeat...maybe only 3 times at first... 

Thursday - Upper Body, Vertical Emphasis, Horizontal Maintenance
OH Press: 3X5 
Lat Pulldowns: 3XF 
Bench Press: 3X10 
Barbell Rows: 3X10
Barbell Curls: 3X10

Friday - Deadlift Emphasis 
Power Clean: 5X3 
Deadlift: 3X5 
Front Squat: 3X10 
Hanging Leg Raises: 3X15 
Weighted Sit Ups: 3X15

Saturday - Cardio & Conditioning 
Push upsX10, Sit ups X 10, Pullups X 5, repeat 3 times with no rest between sets (tabata type) 
3 2 minute rounds of boxing on the heavy bag 
Hill  Sprints...we have a hill that is about 100 yards long...I was going to  sprint up it as fast as I can then walk back down it and repeat...maybe  only 3 times at first... 

My goals are to drop from 240lbs to 180lbs (60 lbs in weight loss)...I want to improve my bench press from whatever is now back to 300lbs for 1Rm....squat 425lbs 1RM....deadlift 475lbs 1RM....I want to improve my conditioning significantly and get my blood pressure, cholesterol, etc. back down. 

I know the biggest step in this is going to be diet...I can whenever I want while I'm at work...I just can't go very expensive because having a 1 year old and the bills that we have are pretty expensive....any tips and diet suggestions as well as motivation or comments about my program in terms of constructive criticism is welcome. I just need to get my ass in gear. I used to post way too much on forums, but damn they kept me motivated before. Now I'm just a fat bastard that might as well be a 60 year old man.

I know this was long and you guys have way better shit to do than read my problems but I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to help me.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2013)

RallyingBack, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## RallyingBack (Jul 19, 2013)

My apologies, Prince! Btw, you're one massive dude. 

I'll post in training. If you don't mind, give me a little advice.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome bro, you've got your work cut out for you but at least you have the ability to eat often, sounds like you need to change the types and quantities around a bit but your in a better position than most in that regard(silver lining) start slow its gonna take time.  Keep your head down and get as much support from people who will say king and motivational things and to the rest FUCK THEM!!!

Good luck and keep us posted, I think a log is in order


----------



## RallyingBack (Jul 19, 2013)

I totally agree bro. I need to get a log set up so you guys can keep me motivated. Some of you guys are exactly where I wanna be in life....both in the gym and with your jobs....some good inspirations on here...


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2013)

_*WELCOME!!!    *_[Prince is a juice head]   _just sayin'_


----------



## kboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## Sherk (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## TheArchitect (Jul 19, 2013)

First off congrats on deciding to take back control. It's like riding a bike you be back quicker than you think with some hard work and dedication.


----------



## brazey (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome!!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard RallyingBack!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DeadlyPariah (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome Bro! Good luck to you on your goals.... I feel for you. I'm kind of in the same place since I got out of the Military a year ago. Although I don't have any of the health problems. I've slipped significantly do to some hard times, and then working 112hrs a week. I've finally started to make a change to get back to where I was!


----------



## mr6volt (Aug 2, 2013)

Kick some butt!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## flood (Aug 4, 2013)

Went through the same thing. Never without work in decades before the last recession/depression. 

I'm 2 years back lifting but lifting heavy now, less cardio. Wont be able to advise much, just a noob here. I use Sparkpeople dot com to track my calories in and spent - and macros consumption.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Aug 4, 2013)

It's great that you are trying to change things around. I was in a similar situation once. You'll escape. Keep exercising and eating right and the results will come. Try to find a job that you enjoy doing. I know there's not a lot out there but stay social and talk to everyone. Any random conversation can lead to great opportunities. I found that by staying social and making friends everywhere I go, my opportunities really starting opening up. Be friendly to people, try to find interest in what they do, and stay persistent. You'll be ok. It happens to tons of people. It's all about a positive outlook.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro! Congrats on taking your life back by the horns. Do you have a diet and nutrition program that you follow? I really think you are in the right place I think you can do this. Do you have a workout partner also? I also think you should consider a decent supplement stack as well.


----------



## Ronnie81 (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome to IMF great place to be for encouragement a lot of good knowledgeable members here u came to the right place


----------



## nev (Aug 6, 2013)

new here, hi. getting my post count up so i cam pm. have a nice day


----------



## Christsean (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------

